# Coping and RECOVERY Solution



## Comeatmebro (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay, so I would just like to say I am a new member here, but I have been following this site for quite some time. I may or may not have a cure for people that are looking to get out of this black hole. Within the past month I have gotten extremely better. I'm not going to post "cured" or "recovered" or all that stuff like that nor am I going to rate my DP on a scale of how much better I am based on percentages. I hate all that crap because when you do that, it means you are constantly evaluating yourself everyday, which is the opposite of what you want to do.

Well, I may have found a way out of this, and it's actually fairly simple!

GET INVOLVED IN SOMETHING THAT YOU ARE PASSIONATE ABOUT THAT TAKES UP A LOT OF TIME!!!

We bought a boat this summer and I recently got so into wakeboarding. I have gone out as much as possible this past month and have had the best time of my life in a LONG time. I am not recovered but I have felt extremely better every single time I get back from the lake. And no, I am not constantly evaluating myself, I am just taking my emotions for what they are, not analyzing them nor evaluating them. I although do feel that I am on my way to recovery. Because of me experiencing this change within me, I'm going to give a list of what I BELIEVE will cure you. BUT IT DOES ALL COME DOWN TO ONE CONCEPT NO MATTER WHAT:

DP/DR IS ONLY CURED WHEN YOU LIVE IN THE MOMENT AND EXPERIENCE LIFE FOR WHAT IT IS AND NOT ANALYZE IT, ALL COMBINE WITH THE MOST IMPORTANT PART: TIME!!!

Too many people try to rush their recovery, which means they aren't letting their minds rest, which means the DP will stay. So here are the things I suggest to do:

1. Get off your butt. Quit feeling sorry for yourself, you have DP so what? It's not going to kill you. You don't want it to control your life? Well, don't let it. You are going to find a magical cure. You are the one preventing your own success. Us researching all day long about DP is the equivalent of a new ambitious entrepreneur who sits around all day thinking about how he can get his business successful but never does anything about it.

2. Sleep!!!! This is probably the most important. When I don't sleep, I feel way worse.

3. Exercise. You want a miracle cure? This is it. Even if you feel terrible the first few times you do it, you may feel terrible, hell you may even feel terrible for a month before you benefit from it with mood. Just don't give up on this one.

4. Socialize. (Self explanatory)

5. Don't do drugs.

6. Find someone you can spill your guts out to about previous hardships or traumas or any even other kind of negative emotions built up inside you. It makes you feel a lot better. BUT DON'T TALK ABOUT AND STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT YOUR DP.

7. If you are religious, pray.

8. Nature, nature, nature. Way better for overcoming DP than playing video games or on the computer.

9. Eat right.

10. Supplements if you wish, whatever you choose. (I particularly like fish oil, multi vitamin, sleepy time tea, and b-complex)

11. If you have a girlfriend, obsess about her.

12. Charity work. This is awesome and definitely makes you realize that DP isn't shit compared to some of the things people go through on a daily basis.

13. Get a job. Or go to school.

14. Never be alone until you are recovered.

15. Stop looking at porn if you are addicted. This was the hardest for me, but this shit numbs your already numbed DP brain.

16. Drink occasionally if you must. DON'T GET DRUNK, unless if its one of your fears.

17. Speaking of that, overcome your fears!

18. No caffeine.

19. FIND A PASSION (like wakeboarding) and fill all your time with it.

20. And do everything else that the holy grail of Curing DP says to do.

21. If you suffer from OCD, message me. This is hard to get over and I can definitely help from personal experience.

Now, I'm doing all of these and I can truly say that I have gotten so much better these past few weeks. I was at my worst a month ago! These are my beliefs on what to do so I don't want any debate because this is what is working for me and thought if share. Other people may recover different ways. I even saw someone recovered by learning to write with their left hand haha.

God bless you all, and you all WILL get out of this hell.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Why would you get a girlfriend and "obsess" about her?? I think they call that codependency.


----------

